# Problem with tap0 not starting for bridge

## darookee

Hi!

I recently migrated to openrc and changed the options in /etc/conf.d/net. They now look like this:

```

config_dummy0="

10.100.1.1/32

10.100.42.1/32

10.100.17.1/32

10.100.12.1/32

10.100.9.1/32"

tuntap_tap0="tap"

config_tap0="null"

rc_need_br0="net.dummy0 net.tap0"

bridge_br0="dummy0 tap0"

config_br0="10.42.0.1/8"

```

But when starting br0 I allways get this error message:

```

server ~ # /etc/init.d/net.br0 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface tap0

 *   Loaded modules: apipa arping bonding tuntap bridge ccwgroup macchanger macnet wpa_supplicant ssidnet iproute2 system vlan udhcpc ip6to4

 *   Creating Tun/Tap interface tap0 ...                                                                                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.tap0 failed to start

 * ERROR: cannot start net.br0 as net.tap0 would not start

```

But tap0 is actually there as well as dummy0

```

tap0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 06:65:07:37:f3:ff

          inet6 addr: fe80::465:7ff:fe37:f3ff/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:76 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:12859 (12.5 KiB)  TX bytes:936 (936.0 B)

```

/var/log/messages only says what the rcscript allready says (net.tap0 failed to start)

What could be the problem?

----------

## py-ro

You can't Bridge an interface with IPs assigned to it, remove them from dummy0.

[EDIT]But it is not the solution to your problem with tap0[/EDIT]

----------

## darookee

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> You can't Bridge an interface with IPs assigned to it, remove them from dummy0.

 

Ah ok, then I will assign them to br0 when the tap0 problem is solved... :-)

----------

## py-ro

Remove the tap0 init-Skript, I think your tap-Interface is created somewhere else. 

Now it tries to create tap0, but it is allready there, so it fails.

----------

## darookee

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Remove the tap0 init-Skript, I think your tap-Interface is created somewhere else. 
> 
> Now it tries to create tap0, but it is allready there, so it fails.

 

After removing the script and the option in rc_need_br0 it seems to work (even with the ip on the dummy interface) - but why? 0_o Is it possible that the tap0 was allready started with the openvpn service?

----------

